
How Do Startups Identify the Competition? - buckpost
http://www.markevanstech.com/2012/09/25/how-do-startups-identify-the-competition/
======
heatheranne
Good perspective by Mark on keeping your friends close and your competition
closer.

"By having a good understanding of how rivals are operating, startups can get
a better handle on the opportunities by offering a better, different or less
expensive product."

